

Eric Schmidt will testify to Congress in September - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303365804576434242590555286.html?mod=WSJ_business_whatsNews

======
bobthebee
Seems like a very poor choice for Eric to appear in front of Congress. Can
only result in bad PR for Google and hightened scrunity of Google.

My favority Schmidt gaffe thus far was his comment on user privacy "If you
have something to hide, maybe you shouldn't be doing it"

